# Helis wir kommen!!



## Sockeye (17. September 2007)

Hallo liebe Boardies...

in 12h geht der Flieger...ab in das Heilbutt und Lachs Mekka, Alaska.

Selbstverständlich gibt's natürlich Live-Berichterstattung und massenweise Blider von geilen Coho Drills und Heli-Pumpen.

Zielfische: Heilbutt, Heilbutt, Heilbutt...:q Neee ok. Auch Silberlachs, Yelloweye Rochfish, Lingcod, Steelhead, Dolly Varden und Rainbows...

...aber schaun mer mal, der Wetterbeicht sagt, dass Cheggi und ich uns eher den Arsch abfrieren...



...aber was kümmert einen das Popöchen, wenn an der Leine eine 200lb Heli Dame tanzt...:vik:

...Nachste Update kommt aus Alaska...

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Debilofant (17. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Viel Spaß, Lütter! 

Achso, ja, dann quäl´uns mal so richtig mit der Live-Bericht-Erstattung! Gerne auch mit ein paar Bildern von der versteckten Kamera aus dem kuscheligen Nachtquartier - der Heilbuttfang will schließlich gut vorbereitet werden, oder war das nur in Norge so!? :vik:

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## ThomasL (17. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

hallo Alex

wünsche guten Flug, viel Spass und ne grosse Tischplatte:m


----------



## Nick_A (17. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Hi Alex #h

drück Dir die Daumen für einige Dicke ! :m #6

Komm gesund wieder heim !

Grüße
Robert


----------



## uer (17. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

hi großer #h

wünsch dir/euch auch solche super tour (wie ich sie hatte) 

würde gerne mal solchen tripp mitmachen, aber das liebe kleingeld ------ macht mir immer solche sorgen wenn ich richtung alaska lunsche ---- 

also gebt euer bestes  & kälte stört nur den der sich nicht bewegt :q

#h #h vom UERjäger


----------



## Ossipeter (17. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

|evil:jetzt fängst du auch noch an mich zu quälen#d wünsch dir trotzdem, in erwartung, dass du wie immer, uns einen mit einem superbericht an deinen abenteuern teilnehmen lässt, einen superurlaub und entsprechende fänge! :vik: das linkschreibnen is techts scheixxe!


----------



## Karstein (19. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Na dann man ran an hippoglossus stenolepis, Alex - aber stell´die Bremse auf volle Blockade, bevor ihr an den Aleuten vorbei seid. :m

Tight lines and burning reels

K.


----------



## Kunze (19. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Hallo Alex!

Viel Spaß und Petri Heil. :m #h


----------



## Sockeye (20. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Teil I - Ankunft

Der Flug verlief problemlos und natuerlich rauchfrei (**naegelkau**). Nach 9 Stunden landete der Flieger in Whitehorse im Youcon Territory (Kanada). Der Anflug auf diese Zwischenetappe auf dem Weg nach Anchorage war traumhaft schoen. Die Baeume sind schon voll eingefaerbt und leuchteten in dem Morgensonne in allen Goldtoenen im Tal. Die umgebenden Berge waren allesamt mit dem ersten Schnee verziert. Die kristallklare 5 Grad kalte Luft roch foermlich nach Angel und Jagd Abenteuer. Mehr als die Haelfte der Passagiere stiegen hier aus um in den Rockies zu Jagen oder den Youcon River zu beangeln. Fuer uns (Cheggi und mich) ging es jedoch nach 1 Stunde rauchfreien Aufenthalts (**weiternaegelkau**) weiter nach Anchorage. Der Flug fuehte ueber bis zu 4000m hohe Berge die gewaltige Gletscher in die Taeler drueken nach 1,5h nach Anchorage.




_
(c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_

Die Einreiseformlitaeten waren schnell erledigt. Fotografiert und Fingerabdruck-abgenommen ziert nun ein seitenfuellender Lachsstempel mein Einreisevisa fuer die USA. Der Mietwagen stand bereit und los gings. Mit der ersten Zigarette im Mundwinkel cruiseden wir den Highway Nr1 den Cook Inlet entlang auf die Kenai Halbinsel.

Nach 2 Stunden stiessen wir endlich auf den Upper Kenai River an dem wir im mittlerweile stroemenden Regen eine kurze Pause machten. Direkt vor unseren Fuessen laichten die Rotlachse (Sockeye) ca. 15 von diesen gewaltigen, voll rot eingefaerbten und mit gruenem Kopf versehenen Lachsen, waren mitten im Laichgeschaeft. Die ca. 80cm grossen Fische buckelten im kristallklaren Wasser. Ein Anblick, den man so schnell nicht vergisst.

Die Fahrt entlang des Kenai dauerte noch eine Stunde bis wir endlich in Soldotna bei Moni und Steve angekommen waren. Nach einem kurzen Hallo und einem schnellen Abendessen, haben wir uns gleich zwei Angeln geschnappt um mal zu schauen was so geht...

Direkt vor der Lodge ist zwar nicht der beste Platz um den Coho Lachsen aufzulauern, aber der Naechste..:q Cheggie hat natuerlich nach einer halben Stunde gleich den ersten Fischkontakt. Ein gewaltiger Silberlachs hat sich seine Fliege geschnappt...ein kleiner Sprung und Splash und Pling und alles Ab.... 

Aber ab diesem Zeitpunkt hat Cheggi Blut geleckt...wir aber immer noch keinen gefangen. Sie sind aber da. Die Guides sind Heute alle mit zufriedenen Gaesten (limited out) reingekommen mit Cohos von 8-13 Pfund.

Naja, der Lachsangriff startet uebermorgen. Morgen gehts erst einmal nach Homer.:k auf Zielfisch Nr 1

...darueber bald mehr...

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Ossipeter (20. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Supi Alex,
so darf das ruhig weitergehen. Ich meine deine schnell Berichterstattung. Wünsch dir dicke Fische!


----------



## Sockeye (21. September 2007)

*Homer the Halibut Capital of the world!*

*Teil II - Homer the Halibut Capital of the world!*

Der Wecker riss mich um 5:30 Uhr aus dem Schlaf. Mein erster Gedanke war "wie ist der Wind - koennen wir raus?" Naja, vor sechs haette ich eh keine Info bekommen ob der Wellengang eine Ausfahrt zulaesst oder nicht. Also ersteimal die warme, regendichte Kleidung eingepackt, ein paar Liter Kaffee abgedrueckt und die anderen zusammengetrommelt, ins Auto gestopft und losgefahren. 

...Kein Anruf bis Sechs, das hiess: GO, Go for Halibut!!

Nach einer Stunde Fahrt daemmerte es langsam, durch eine duenne Wolckendecke schimmerte die Morgensonne und wir cruisden gemuetlich dem Homer Spit entgegen. Endlich da war das Ortsschild: "Homer the Halibut Capital of the world"

Captain Michael erwartete uns schon aus seiner "Arctic Addiction", einem 30fuss, 2x 225PS Alu-Kajuetenboot mit der wir dann mit 36Knoten auf der spiegelglatten Katchemack Bay in Richtung Kodiak Island losduesten.




_
(c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_

Nach einer dreivietel Stunde mussten wir die Maschinen auf 20Knoten drosseln, da die See im offenen Cook Inlet immer rauher wurde. Der Wind hatte zugenommen. Die ersten Schaumkronen zeigten sich und die Duenung wuchs auf ueber 2m. Die naechste Stunde wurde dann zu einem richtigen "Bull ride", da das Boot immer wieder donnernd in die Wellentaeler krachte und die Gischt ueber das Boot spritzte.

Captain Michael beobachtete die Tieffront ueber Kodiak mit Sorge, da falls der Wind aus Nord-West weiter auffrischen wuerde er soffort abbrechen muesste.

Wir hatten aber mittlerweile das Zielgebiet erreicht, den "Magic Mountain", einen Unterwasserberg der von 250m auf 100m ansteigt. An ankern war aber bei diesem Wellengang nicht zu denken. Also Driften... Wassertiefe 100-120m, Drift ca. 9 Knoten, Rute 50-80lbs, Rolle Penn 2-Gang, Schnur 100lb test line, Haken 20/0 Mustad Circle Hooks mit 2-3 Heringen bekoedert. Die 1,5Kg Blei erreichten erst mit 200-250m Schnur den Grund und blieben mit Muehe unten. Die Drift brachte keinen Erfolg...naja nicht wirklich. Kaum war mein Koedrer auf Grund zuppelte es und der Widerstand blieb und zuppelte weiter als ich langsam den Druck in der Rute aufbaute...leider kein grosser Widerstand aber immerhin...

Kurblen, Pumpen, Kurbeln. Nach einer kleinen Ewigkeit hatte ich den Fisch endlich oben... Heilbutt? Nee, ein wunderschoener Sandhai von 1,2m hatte sich die Heringe einverleibt...Ohne grosse Verletzung durch den sauber im Mundwinkel sitzenden Circle Hook durfte der gefraessige Kollege wieder schwimmen.

Das Begleitboot hatte inzwischen erfolgreich einen Ankerversuch gestartet. Diesem Beispiel folgten wir und ankerten auf einem 100m Plateau. Diesmal mit Lachskoepfen bekoedert sausten unsere 20/0er in die schwarze Tiefe...

Kaum waren die 1,5kg Bleie auf Grund folgten die ersten Bisse, nach einer schier endlosen Kurbelei, zeigten sich die ersten Pfannenbutts im 20lbs Bereich. Nachdem Cheggi erfolglos versucht hat den Stoepsel aus dem Beringmeer zu ziehen (|supergri) hatte auch er seinen ersten Pfannenbutt von 20Pfund. Jetzt hiess es Catch&Release mit dem Ziel einen Derby Heilbutt zu ziehen...Nachdem ich meinen fuenften Jungbutt wieder ins Cook Inlet geworfen hatte, sah ich zu Cheggi rueber...




_
(c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_




_
(c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_

Dort bot sich ein Anblick, der jedes Anglerherz hoeher schlagen laesst: Cheggi mit angespanntem Gesicht, leicht zitternden Armen und einer 80lbs Rute, deren Spitze direkt nach unten zeigte. An Pumpen war nicht gross zu denken da dieser Fisch schnur nam. Nach einiger Zeit schaffte Cheggi es den Druck zu erhoehen und Meter um Meter an Schnur zu gewinnen. Nachdem nun nur noch ca 50m Cheggi von dem Fisch trennten, ertoente dieses in Mark und Bein gehende Zischen, das entsteht wenn ein Heilbutt zur Flucht ansetzt und der Penn TLD 2Gang die Schnur von der Rolle reisst...

Captain Michael wurde langsam nervoes. So kaempft nur eine Heilbuttdame von 200 Pfund aufwaerts! Die Harpune wurde vorbereitet und die 9mm Wumme geladen. Hier gings ums Ganze! Moeglicherweise der Jackpot Sieger? Es galt immerhin 358Pund zu schlagen und rund 50.000US$ zu kassieren...

...aber es trennten Cheggi und den Fisch noch ca. 120m Schnur. Er kaempfte sich Meter um Meter ran..

....so ich muss ins Bett, Morgen im Morgengrauen gehts auf Silberlachse...Teil IIa folgt Morgen...|supergri

Sockeye


----------



## knutemann (21. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Nix da ins Bett:c
Weiter, weiter......


----------



## djoerni (21. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

ich will das nicht lesen:c das ist körperverletzung... ach egal, mach weiter! suuuper geil!


----------



## Nick_A (21. September 2007)

*AW: Homer the Halibut Capital of the world!*



Sockeye schrieb:


> *
> ...aber es trennten Cheggi und den Fisch noch ca. 120m Schnur. Er kaempfte sich Meter um Meter ran..
> 
> ....so ich muss ins Bett, Morgen im Morgengrauen gehts auf Silberlachse...Teil IIa folgt Morgen...|supergri
> ...


*

Bist Du noch ganz sauber, Alex ?!?;+

Du kannst beim besten Willen an dieser Stelle nicht einfach aufhören...datt is ne Frechheit !!! :r#q

:q :q

Hoffe mal, daß Cheggi den Kapitalen letztendlich noch rausbekommen hat ! :m

Weiter so...drücke die Däumchen #h
Robert*


----------



## Jetblack (21. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Unverschämtheit!!!

Mögen Deine Rollen versalzen, alle Schnüre reissen, Ruten Brechen, etc, etc ....!  

Lass uns endlich hören, wie das ausgegangen ist!!!


----------



## Norge Fan (21. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Ganz schön fies uns hier so in der Luft  hängen zu lassen.Aber Du sitzt halt am längeren Hebel.Bin schon auf den Ausgang dieses Fights gespannt.Gruß#hRené


----------



## Ossipeter (21. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Do hauds doch den Frusch zum Weier naus! herd der afach auf!
Alex ich hoff du bist gut versichert!


----------



## Karstein (22. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Achwas - lass Dir man Zeit. Ist ja doch nur ein 1 ft. Sculpin. Oder so. :q

Da steht noch nix - mangels Aktualisierung |evil::

http://homerhalibutderby.com/standings.htm


----------



## Heilbutt (23. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Biiiiiiitte - was iss denn nu mit dem Platten?????

Gruß

Holger


----------



## nordman (24. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

na alex, der anfang liesst sich doch schon mal ganz vielversprechend. bin schon gespannt auf das folgende!


----------



## Sockeye (25. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Danke, dass ihr solange ausgehalten habt....:m


...alle anderen hatten inzwischen ihre Leinen oben. Cheggi pumte und pumte. Der Heli hatte inzwischen scheinbar resigniert. Jetzt ging alles relativ schnell. Der erste Schatten wurde sichtbar und unsere Gesichter laenger. 





_
Erster Sichtkontakt (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_

Da fehlt doch glatt ein Meter...aber immerhin war da eine ca. 1,60m lange und 84Pfund schwere Heli Dame in uebelster Laune, die absolut keine Lust hatte sich gaffen zu lassen. 




_
Die Harpune wird angesetzt(c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_




_
(c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_

Captain Mike hat dann kurzerhand seinen Halibut-Killer angesetzt und abgedrueckt.

Danach fragte er mich "Do you know why I shot her? Ich: "Aehh, no" Er: "Because I can |supergri"

Damit war aber irgendwie die Luft raus. Unsere Arme waren alle schwer. Die 1,5kg Blei bei der starken Stroemung und 100m Wassertiefe forderten ihren Tribut. Wir haben daraufhin unsere Pfannenbutts von 20-30lbs behalten. Die sind eh zum Essen besser und warten nun in der Truhe um nach Deutschland zuruektransportiert zu werden.

Auf der Rueckfahrt erklaerte uns Captain Mike, dass der 84Pfuender fuer die Gegend schon ein Grosser sei, da sich die geschlechtreifen schon auf den Weg zum Kontinetalschelf machen um im Winter ihrem Laichgeschaeft nachzugehen. Um den grossen jetzt im September nachzustellen muss man weiter raus. Nur das Wetter laesst dies kaum zu.




_
(c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_




_
(c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_

Fuer Uebermorgen sei jedoch ein Hochdruckgebiet vorhergesagt und da koennten wir einen zweiten Angriff starten. Ausserdem koennten wir dort auch auf die grossen Lingcod, Rockfish und Black Bass gehen. Quasi ein Grand Slam! Da haben wir kurzerhand zugesagt. (Vor allem nachdem wir den den Preis von 230$ genannt bekamen. Normalerweise kostet so ein Trip 340$?pro Nase, da alleine der Sprit fuer so eine Ausfahrt bei 800$ liegt)

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (25. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

*Teil III - Cohos auf dem Kenai*

Swiftwater Bill, ein guter Bekannter von mir, hatte nur einen Gast zu Silberlachsangeln und ich hatte noch eine Kiste Davidoff Zigarillos...|supergri Das hat gepasst.

Bill hat uns kurzerhand um 7:30 in der Frueh am Dock der Soldotnalodge abgeholt. Die ersten Sonnenstrahlen zeigten sich zwischen den Baeumen. Es war aber ziemlich frisch. Ich war froh die Wollmuetze eingepackt zu haben, speziell als Bill mit seinem Alu Riverboat den Kenai runtersauste.





_
Die Kiesbank am Kenai River (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_


Wir ankerten an einer Bank, etwa 3m vom Ufer. Verwundert sah ich, dass er diesmal keine Lachseier auspackte, sondern unsere Shimano Calkutta bestuekten Lachsruten mit speziell paeparierten Flatfisch bestuekte. Flatfish sind eine spezielle Sorte Quickfish (ein einteiliger Wobbler), denen Bill den ersten Drilling entfernt und stattdessen einen Streifen Hering um den Bauch gebunden hat. Diese Methode kenne ich eigentlich nur vom Downrigger-Trollen auf dem Meer. Aber Bill kennt den Fluss, jede Untiefe, und die meisten Lachse beim Vornamen.





_
Warten auf den Biss (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_


Jetzt fing der gemuetliche Teil an. Gemuetlich in die Kunstledersessel gelehnt, einen smoothen Zigarillo im Mundwinkel und einen Kaffee dazu geschluerft, beobachteten wir die Rutenspitzen mit leicht zugekniffenen Augen, da die Sonne und auf der Nasenspitze kitzelte. So im 30 minuetigen Abstand zuppelte eine Rute, das Boot wurde von der Ankerboje geloesset und einer von uns hatte viel Spass mit den bis zu 15lbs schweren, springenden und in der Sonne glitzernden Silberbarren. Danach wurde das Boot wieder in die urspruengliche Position gebracht, da wir waehrend des Drills mit 8 Knoten den Fluss runtergetrieben wurden.





_
Der Anschlag sitzt! (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_




_
Silber am Boot (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_




_
Sicher im Kescher(c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_




_
Von Aufgeben keine Spur (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_




_
Erst Kehlen dann Foto (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_



Dieses Spiel wiederholten wir genau 6 Mal mit kleinen Unterbrechungen (zu fruehen Anschlagen, 2x Fisch verloren) und beobachteten zwischendrin Seeadler, die auf Beutezug den Kenai entlang segelten. Hin und wieder tauchte sogar ein Seehund auf, der diese 20Meilen den Fluss hinauf geschwommen war um sich mit Lachsen den Bauch vollzuschlagen.

Dies war genau so ein Tag den man zwischendrin braucht um die Wunden Arme und Ruecken von der Schinderei am Vortag zu erhohlen. Ausserdem mussten wir uns ja fuer den Grand Slam vor Perl Island vorbereiten...

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Ossipeter (25. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Diese Art des Fischens würde mir auch gefallen! Die Heilidame war auch nicht von schlechten Eltern!" Freu mich schon auf den Grand Slam!


----------



## Karstein (25. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Moin Alex,

saubersauber, ihr könnt dat fast gut haben - danke für die News! #6

Guts Nächtle und viel Spaß morgen

K.


----------



## Sockeye (25. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Moin Karsten,

jo, ich mach mich in die Falle. Hier ist es 23:00 Uhr. Dir wuensch ich auch einen geruhsamen Schlaf...:q

Morgen werden ich versuchen hier einen SD-Kartenleser zu besorgen, dann stelle ich die entsprechenden Bilder ein.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Dorsch1 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

na Alex...dat issen ja man wieder fischen vom feinsten.
Meinen Glückwunsch an Cheggi für seinen Butt.
Drücke euch beide Daumen für den Grand Slam.#6#6#6


----------



## Sockeye (26. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

so, die Bilder vom Heli sind drin...:k


----------



## nordman (26. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

ganz nett...




:q


----------



## Jetblack (26. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Schickes Teilchen


----------



## SteinbitIII (26. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Hallo Sockeye!
Super Liveberichterstattung!!!! Bin beeindruckt, bitte immer schön weitermachen#6#6#6!!!


----------



## Karstein (26. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Saubere Bilder, Alex! #6 #6 #6 Und die Harpune schaut aus, als hat sie schon etlichen halibuts den Garaus gemacht.

Tight lines & burning reels

Karsten


----------



## Sockeye (26. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Hallo Karsten,

das hat sie...schau mal in den Derby Standings. Den 2.Platz im Juni mit 340lbs. Das war ihr groesstes Opfer dieses Jahr.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (26. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

*Teil IV - Grand Slam*

Die Arctic Addiction wartete auf uns im fruehen Morgenlicht in Homer mit laufenden Motoren. Captain Mike wollte schnell raus, da fuer den Abend eine Kaltfront und stake Winde vorhergesagt waren.





_
Die Arctic Addiction (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_

Langsam tukkerten wir aus dem Hafen mit der ersten Morgensonne.





_
Hafenstimmung in Homer (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_

Die Kachemak Bay war glatt wie ein Babypopo und das Boot konnte mit ca. 50km/h sich Richtung Kodiak aufmachen.





_
Katchemak Bay (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_

Nach etwa einer Stunde erreichten wir das offene Cook Inlet. Die Duenung nahm langsam zu. Der blaue Himmel jedoch ermutigte uns Kurs auf Perl Island zu nehmen. Nach einer weiteren Stunde erreichten wir das Alaskanische Bermuda-Dreieck. Links von und Perl Island, rechts von uns die Auslaeufer der Aleuten und vor uns (ein wenig weiter weg) Australien.:q





_
Die vulkanischen Aleuten (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_

Als wir Mikes Hotspot ansteuerten war an Angeln nicht zu denken. Die Kreuzsee hatte hier ganze Arbeit geleistet. Einerseits druekte die Ebbe milliarden Qubikmeter Wasser aus dem Cook Inlet, andererseits druekte ein kraeftiger Westwind das Wasser und die Wellen aus dem offenen Pazifik direkt entgegengesetzt. Da hiess es warten, bis zum Tidenstillstand. Inzwischen habe ich mal die Waffen gecheckt.

Zielfisch war der Lingcod, einer der gefraesigsten Raeuber den das Meer hier im Norden kennt. Der Weltrekord fuer diesen Fisch liegt bei knapp ueber 70lbs, gefangen genau hier!

Er wird mit grossen Jiggs mit 700g Bleikopf, ca. 20/0 Haken und 30cm weissen Twistern der Marke Boneyard gefangen.





_
Monsterjiggs fuer Monsterfische (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_

Inzwischen hatte die Tide den Tiefststand erreicht und es konnte losgehen. Die Jiggs rauschten in die Tiefe. Nach ca. 30-40m erreichten sie den felsigen Grund. Sofort mussten 2-3m Schnur eingeholt werden, da ansonsten auf diesem wild zerkluefteten Felsengrund der Jigg sich sofort festsetzt.

Dann ging es aber Schlag auf Schlag und die ersten Lingcods wurden gegafft.





_
Lingcod wird gegafft (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_


----------



## Dorsch1 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

klasse Pics mein Guter.#6#6#6


----------



## uer (26. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

nabend oder auch guten morgen alex #h

man das is ja ne geile sache die ihr da erlebt, 

schöne bilder, schöne gegend naja ebend geil,

kannst du nochmal ein bild vom lingcod reinstellen wo der ganz zu sehen ist ? 

& sach mal, was für motoren sind an dem geilen boot der - arctic addiction - 

noch nen schönen urlaub 

#h #h vom uer


----------



## Sockeye (26. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Ein Angelkollege drillte gerade einen kleinen 20Pfuender als ein riesiger Schatten mit aus der dunklen Tiefe auftauchte. Ein Monsterling! Dieser hat dann in ca. 2m Tiefe sein breites Maul in den kleinen 20lbsler geschlagen und sich geweigert loszulassen. Dies hat das Biest auch konsequent bis zum Boot durchgehalten. Erst als wir ihm das Gaff im Unterkiefer verankerten und in das Boot hievten, hat er seine Beute losgelassen. Was ein Prachtfisch! Dieser Kerl hatte gut 2m und ueber 60 Pfund! Und was fuer ein Maul! Da hat locker ein Fussball reingepasst.





_
King-Ling (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_





_
Deep Throat (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_

Nach drei Driften hatten wir alle unser Limit (zwei Exemplare) an Lincods und Cheggi seinen 50 Pfuender.





_
50lbs Lingcod an Sockeye (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_

Daraufhin wechselte Mike unsere Position und wir unsere Waffen. Zielfisch war nun Rot und Schwarz Barsch (Yelloweye Rockfish und Black Bass). Die Anderen hatten nun Stationaerrollen und leichtere Ruten. Ich blieb bei meiner AVET SX und der Penn Millenium Moby Jigg, die mir bei den Lingcods gute Dienste erwiesen hat. Unsere 80Gramm Pilker trudelten in die Tiefe und der Rabatz ging los...

Die Barsche so zwischen 5 und 6 Kilo haemmerten in die Pilker. Fuer so einen kleinen Fisch machten sie ordentlich Dampf. Ich drillte gerade meinen letzten Barsch (Limit pro Person 5 Stueck) als die Moby Jigg sich im Halbkreis bog. Der Widerstand liess nicht nach und ich pumpte konsequent nach oben. Nach einiger Zeit sah ich was da los war...

Ein riesen Lingcod hatte meinen Barsch quer im Maul und glotzte mich boese an. Was nun? Unser Limit an Lingcod war erreicht und wir mussten dieses Monster nun loswerden ohne es zu verletzen. Captain Mike beugte sich kurzerhand ueber die Reling und klopfte mit der Faust auf den breiten Schaedel, doch der Fisch weigerte sich loszulassen. Warum auch. Lingcods dieser Groesse haben keine natuerlichen Feinde mehr. Erst als Mike nochmal, diesmal kraeftiger auf den Scheadel Klopfte, warf das Ungetuem uns noch einen giftigen Blick zu, oeffnete sein Maul, liess vom geschundenen Barsch ab und verschwand seelenruhig in der schwarzen Tiefe.




_
Eine halbe Tonne Fisch in der Box (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_

Leider hatte die Flut nun an Fahrt aufgenommen und sich mit dem Wind vereint. Die Duenung war so hoch, dass ein sicheres Ankern nicht mehr moeglich war. Das war das Aus fuer die Jagd nach dem Rekordbutt. 

Am Horizont sah man schon die ersten Zeichen der Front, die von Norden auf uns zukam. Die Wolken ueber den Aleuten sahen nicht gut aus, so dass Captain Mike beschloss das sicherere Cook Inlet aufzusuchen um noch ein paar Butts auf die Kiemen zu legen.





_
Schnell weg! (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_

Er entschied sich den "Magic Mountain" anzusteuern, einen Unterwasserberg von 200m auf 100m, an dem quasi eine Heilbuttgarantie vorherrscht.





_
Magic Mountain (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_

Hier haben Cheggi und ich nur noch Catch und Release betrieben, da hier nur Buttileins von 30-40lbs anzutreffen waren. Die anderen drei Mitangler jedoch hatten noch keine gefangen und das Boot fuellte sich recht schnell.





_
Pfannenbutts (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_

Gegen 19:00 Uhr erreichten wir wieder den Hafen von Homer mit ca. 700lbs Fisch an Bord. Sicherlich geschmacklich lecker und optimal zum Essen, leider jedoch ohne unseren erhofften Riesenbutt.

Aber, was gaebe es dann noch fuer einen Grund wieder nach Homer zu fahren, wenn alle Ziele schon erreicht sind?

Homer - wir kommen wieder!!





_
Dieses Schild wird mich wiedersehen! (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (26. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*



uer schrieb:


> & sach mal, was für motoren sind an dem geilen boot der - arctic addiction



Guten Abend (22:45)

Das sind 2 Honda 4-Takter mit je 225 PS

VG
Sockeye


----------



## rob (26. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

toller bericht und super fotos!!
bitte weiter:m
lg rob


----------



## knutemann (26. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Absolut super#6
Ich will da auch hin:c


----------



## ThomasL (26. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

super Bilder#6, ich muss unbedingt wieder mal nach Alaska, der Lingcod fehlt noch auf meiner Fangliste.


----------



## Debilofant (26. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

...sabber, Danke Alex! #6#6

Wo liegt denn überhaupt Homer? Ist das rechts hinter dem Mars?  

....naja, ist schon doch eine faszinierende andere Welt da oben... 

Die Lingcods sind schon beeindruckende Viecher, erst recht, wenn sie über Gardemaß haben, wie ihr es erwischt habt! 

Ich glaube, ich hatte mal vor ein paar Jahren im Netz beim Stöbern auf irgend ´ner Lodge-Page ein Bild von einem Ü-80 Lingcod gesehen, der dann wohl nicht offiziell in den den Rekordlisten erfasst ist. Vielleicht find ich ja den link noch mal.

Ansonsten Glückwunsch Euch Beiden für die gelungene Tour! 

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Jetblack (26. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Ich geh jetzt mal in den Keller, ein wenig weinen .....

Man, ist das ein Super Bericht!!


----------



## Ossipeter (26. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Ach Männers habts ihr schön! Trotzdem tausend Dank für den Lifebericht!


----------



## Lengangler (26. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Vielfältiger kann Angeln kaum sein!!
Da habt Ihr ja alles gegeben, Danke für den feinen Bericht!


----------



## Nick_A (26. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

*Da fällt mir nur ein:*

FEIN, FEIN, FEIN, .....FEINER BERICHT !!! #6

Im gelobten Nord-Norwegen (nördlicher Teil  ) freut man sich schon extrem, wenn man am Tag ein, zwei oder vielleicht mal 3 Butts fängt (und das war dann aber auch ein TOP-TAG). Aber diese Mengen an Butt und anderen Riesen-Brechern ist der absolute Wahnsinn ! :m

Ich schließe mich jetzt aber Nick an und gehe ebenfalls in den Keller zum Weinen :c


----------



## Debilofant (27. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

...bin dann, nach der von Alex genannten Zahl von +/- 70, noch mal mit Hilfsmittelchen  meine Erinnerungen durchgegangen und habe dann endlich den Link zu dem wohl nicht offiziell erfassten Lingcod wiedergefunden, der in seinen Ausmaßen aber wohl auch nicht zu 100 % überprüfabr ist...

Jedenfalls auch ein richtig böse dicker Füüüsch!

klick

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Sockeye (27. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Hallo Debilo,

warum die Jungs von Silverfox den nicht eingereicht haben ist mir ein Raetsel, speziell wenn deren direkte Konnkurenz den Titel seit 2001 hat.

Weldrekord Zertifikat

aber 76lbs oder 81lbs macht den Kohl nicht fett, Spass macht es allemal diese "Lizards", wie sie sie hier nennen, zu drillen.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## SteinbitIII (27. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Der absolute Wahnsinn Sockeye, ich muss das nochmals loswerden!!!!! Lingcod ist ja wohl ein absolut heftiger Fisch:k:k:k, vielmals Danke für diesen tollen Livebericht#h


----------



## Sockeye (27. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Hallo Boardies,

es geht aber noch weiter. Wir haben zwar die Salzwassersaison abgeschlossen, aber jetzt geht es in die Berge zum oberen Kenai und Russian River.

Die 9er und 7er Fliegenruten sind gepackt, die Fliegen und Eierimitate besorgt g) und wir sind schon ganz hippelig, da uns dort Silberlachse und bis zu 30lbs grosse Regenbogenforellen erwarten...

Ich melde mich wieder...:m

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Ossipeter (27. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Weiterhin viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## Karstein (27. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Einfach nur astrein, Alex - noch so ein Traumtag!!! |schild-g

Und, biste mit meiner Moby Jig Empfehlung zufrieden? Scheint ja auch pazifisches Wasser bestens abzukönnen, oder?

Greetz gen Outback

Karsten


----------



## Ritschfisch (27. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Mein Gott, was für super Erlebnisse,und eine saubere Berichterstattung,
da kann man sich nur kleinlaut hinter einer Ecke verkriechen , ein besseres Revier wird man wohl so schnell nicht finden.
Vor 4 Jahren war ich in dieser Gegend zum Skifahren, bis heute dachte ich , das war das größte.#c( Was hab ich E.... da verpasst )

Ritschfisch


----------



## Sockeye (27. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*



Karstein schrieb:


> Und, biste mit meiner Moby Jig Empfehlung zufrieden? Scheint ja auch pazifisches Wasser bestens abzukönnen, oder?



Moin, Moin,

Die Combo Avet SX und Moby Jig ist fuer:

- den "Kenai Flip" (Silberlachs vom Ufer) etwas zu schwer
- Backbouncing mit Lachseiern vom Boot etwas zu unsensibel
- Naturkoeder vom Ufer aus lassen sich nicht ganz weit genug werfen
- zum Spinnfischen vom Flussufer/Fjordufer etwas zu schwer
- zum Jiggen auf Blackbass ist die Moby Jig etwas zu steif
- zum Jiggen auf Lingcod mit 700g Jigs ist die Moby etwas zu weich

Fur jede  einzelne Art zu fischen gibt es eine bessere Combo.


Aber mit dieser Combo war alles machbar und erfolgreich, nicht nur im Salzwasser, sondern auch beim Silberlachsfischen ist diese Combo ein klasse Allroundtalent.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (27. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

*Kleine Quizfrage*

Was ist das fuer eine Stange neben dem Pilker, bzw. fuer was wird sie gebraucht?







Viel Spass beim Knobeln
Sockeye


----------



## Marcel1409 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Die ist zum "Butt-Schiessen" :vik:!!! Was hab ich gewonnen?!


----------



## ollidi (27. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Sag mal Langer, gehts noch? :q
Du machst einen ja hier völlig kirre mit Eurem Bericht.
Ist aber erste Sahne, was Ihr da erlebt. #6
Wenn ich irgendwann mal gross werde, mache ich sowas auch mal. |wavey:

Zu Deiner Quizfrage: Ich würde auch mal sagen, das es irgendwas zum aufgesetzen Schiessen ist.


----------



## Jirko (27. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

...ich sach dann auch mal ganz brav dangäää langer für deine liveberichterstattung hier - holymoly  #6


----------



## Sockeye (28. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

*Teil V - Fliegenfischen am Upper Kenai*

Gemuetlich um 10:00 Uhr nach dem Fruehstueck gings los. Zum Upper Kenai River.




_
Der Upper Kenai am Skilak Lake (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_



_
Der Upper Kenai am Skilak Lake (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_



_
Der Upper Kenai (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_

Nach einer Stunde Fahrt erreichten wir den kristallklaren, oberen Teil des Kenai Rivers. Wir hatten uns als Ziel die Muendung des Russian Rivers in den Kenai ausgesucht.

Hier ist im Sommer die Hoelle los, da es hier von Rotlachsen und deren Angler nur so wimmelt. Die Saison fuer die Rotlachse ist aber laengst vorbei. Von diesen wunderschoenen Tieren findent man hauptsaechlich nur noch die Kadaver, da sie nach dem Ableichen sterben.




_
Die Reste der Rotlachse (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_



_
Totes Rotlachsmaennchen (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_

Dennoch wimmelte der Fluss von Silberlachsen, Forellen und noch einigen Rotlachsen. Wir packten unsere Fliegenruten aus und bestueckten sie mit Lachseiimitat oder der Egg sucking Leech, eine Fliege welche einen Egel imitiert, der ein Lachsei frisst. Und los gings... 

Bilder sagen manchmal mehr als Worte:




_
(c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_



_
(c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_



_




(c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de




(c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de




(c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de




(c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de




(c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de




(c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de




(c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de




(c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de




(c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de

Behalten haben wir keinen der prachtvollen Fische. Die duerfen jetzt weiter zu ihren Seen und Baechen schwimmen, wo sie ihrem Laichgeschaeft nachgehen.

Geschmacklich sind die rot gefaerbten Lachse sowieso nicht gerade eine Offenbahrung. Morgen gehts aber wieder an die Muendung des Kenai, an dem die Silberlachse direkt aus dem Meer kommen und wir "Catch & Deepfreeze" betreiben  |supergri

VG
Sockeye_


----------



## rob (28. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

yes:m:m!!


----------



## Jetblack (28. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Da habt Ihr aber wirklich einen Über-Hammer-Urlaub auf der ganzen Linie! 

Der Bach ist ja unglaublich mit dem Herbstlaub ..... träum.

Danke, dass wir daran teilhaben können!


----------



## Dorsch1 (28. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Einfach nur genial Alex.
Ein Traum von einem Urlaub.
Für mich wird es wohl immer ein Traum bleiben.


----------



## Ossipeter (28. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Aber schön, dass wir mitträumen dprfen!
Danke Alex. kriegst nen doppelten Obstbrand von mir in Berlin!


----------



## Nick_A (28. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Traumurlaub und sehr feiner Bericht, Alex !!! #6

Ich auch will ! :c


----------



## Karstein (28. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Paradisisch einfach! #6

na so, wie Du über die Millenium Moby Jig mäkelst (die soll auch ´ne Bootsrute und keine Wurfrute sein), kann ich nur sagen: selbst ein verfärbter kanadischer Hundslachs - selbst gefangen - schmeckt besser als alles Supermarktgedöns hier in Germany! Hast so einen Sockeye mal probiert, frisch gefangen? Oder ist das wieder nur der Schnack von den Einheimischen, den wir uns damals selbst anhören durften vor Ort? :m

Also bei uns wäre der eine Rote mitten auf dem Grill gelandet. 

Tight lines weiterhin und solch einen Spaß

K.


----------



## uer (28. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

betreff --- posting 58



sachmal großer, sonst gehts noch oder ?

solche bilder uns zu zeigen -------- 




Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaake 

#h #h vom :sjäger von Steigen


----------



## Sockeye (29. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*



Karstein schrieb:


> na so, wie Du über die Millenium Moby Jig mäkelst



Nix da. Ich maekle nicht! Diese Combo ist nicht optimal fuer die aufgezaehlten Angelarten, aber wenn ich gefragt wuerde welche Combo ich nehmen wuerde, wenn ich auf diese Zielfische angle, dann wuerde ich kanz klar die Moby Jig und die Avet SX nehmen.

Ich schlepp doch nicht 23 Combos mit mir rum...:q

...obwohl...hier ist gerade Saisonausverkauf mit Sonderangeboten, dass die die Ohren schlackern...Lumiglass Lachsruten fuer 129$...G Loomis Ruten nachgeschmissen etc.. 



Karstein schrieb:


> Hast so einen Sockeye mal probiert, frisch gefangen?



Ehrlich gesagt nicht. Gerade die Sockeyes da oben im Oberen Kenai die noch vereinzelt rumschwimmen sind schon halb tot. Die Einheimischen sagen er schmeckt schon "muschy". Von denen habe ich nur einen gefangen (der Fisch mit dem gruenen Kopf, dem extrem roten Koerper und dem Pilz um die Augen)

Alle anderen Fische, die auf den Bildern zu sehen sind, sind mehr oder weniger eingefaerbte Cohos (Silberlachse), die eigentlich schon noch zum Verzehr geeignet sind.

Irgendwie hat es aber nicht in die Stimmung gepasst diese Tiere zu toeten. Dieser kristallklare Fluss, die gelb eingefaerbten Baeume, das lautlose Schwingen der Fliegenrute...die Baeren******** in die man reingetreten ist:q

Es gibt natuerlich auch einen profaneren Grund: Der EU Zertifizierte Fischverarbeitungsbetrieb, bei dem wir unseren Fisch verpacken lassen muessen, damit wir ihn in die EU einfuehren koennen hatte schon zu und Steve hat in der Lodge schon lecker Abendessen gekocht...

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (29. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*



uer schrieb:


> sachmal großer, sonst gehts noch oder ?
> 
> solche bilder uns zu zeigen --------



Es tut mir wirklich leid. Fuer dich wollte ich ein paar besonderst schoene Exemplare vom Jelloweye Rockfisch fangen. Leider war es uns nicht vergoennt.

Aber hier schon mal ein Geschmaekle was das naechste Mal drannkommt






(c)2007 Boneyard Baits Homer/Alaska

VG
Sockeye


----------



## spin-paule (29. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

He Sockeye,

Vielen Dank für die traumhaften Bilder und Berichte#6#6#6 ... mir läuft der Sabber noch aus dem Mundwinkel! 

Gruß Paul


----------



## Dart (29. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Thx für den genialen Bericht und die fantastischen Bilder:l
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Marcel1409 (29. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Wasn das jetzt für`n "Piekser"?! ;+


----------



## Karstein (29. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

@ Alex: na wir hatten ja seinerzeit aus der Fresschennot eine Tugend gemacht und den Doggy in Alufolie im Camper schön mit frischen Kräutern im Backofen gegart - der war ja sowas von einem Gedicht! #6 Die Einheimischen sind da halt verwöhnter, klar schmeckt ein Silberfisch immer besser. Zur Moby Jig: hab mir seit letzten Juli schon überlegt, ob ich 2008 wirklich nur diese eine Rute zum Fjordangeln mitnehme und dafür noch drei Fliegenruten mehr - spart immens Gepäck und fängt auch so alles raus. :m

Grüßt mir die Bärenka..., die Berge und die Weißköpfe sowie habt noch Traumtage!


----------



## Sockeye (30. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Wasn das jetzt für`n "Piekser"?! ;+



Hallo Marcel,

Ja, Du hat es gleich als Erster erkannt. Es ist ein 9mm Heilbutt-Killer. Oben wird die Patrone eingesetzt. Der geladene Stab wird kraeftig wie eine Harpune auf den Butt gedrueckt und der Schuss loesst sich. "Poff" und der Heilbutt hat unter seiner Seitenflosse ein kleines Loch...auf der anderen Seite auch, sauber durch das Herz.

Er laesst sich dann einfacher gaffen..und lasst die Angler an Board in Frieden..:q

Gewonnen hast Du eine Freifahrt auf Heilbutt in Homer/Alaska am 01.10.2007. Treffpunkt 06:00 Uhr am am Homer Spit. Fishing license nicht vergessen! Der Preis ist leider weder uebertragbar, in Bares umzutauschen, noch kann der Termin verschoben werden.:q

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (30. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

*Teil VI - Schneidertage*

Unsere Jagd nach den leckeren Silberbarren ging natuerlich weiter. Nachdem der Upper Kenai zwar ein Traumrevier fuer das Fliegenfischen ist, sind die Lachse dort nicht mehr das was ich mir unter einer leckeren Mahlzeit vorstelle.

Daher sind wir auf der Kenai-Halbinsel sternfoermig von der Soldotna B&B Lodge auf die Suche nach neuen Fangplaetzen aufgebrochen, wo wir unsere frischen Lachse vom Ufer aus fangen koennen, ohne einen Guide mit Boot bezahlen zu muessen.

Den ersten Versuch starteten wir mit Lachseiern und Hering bewaffnet an der Muendung des Kenai im sog. "Beaver Loop".

Das dortige Wasser ist frisch bei Ebbe und brackig sowie 13fuss hoeher bei Flut. Dort kommen die Silberlachse normalerweise bei ablaufendem Wasser in Gruppen in den Fluss.





_
Cured Salmon Eggs and Herring (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_




_
Der "Beaver Loop" Muendung des Kenai River (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_




_
warten, warten und warten (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_

Nach 5 Stunden Rumsitzerei, hatten wir die Nase voll. Temperaturen zwischen 5 und 10 Grad bei einem kraeftigen, kalten Wind hatten uns muerbe gemacht. Frustriert packten wir die Sachen ein und machten uns zurueck zur Lodge.

Auch in Alaska springen einem die Fische nicht ins Boot bzw. ans Ufer.

Zurueck in der Lodge wurden neue Plaene geschmiedet. Aufgeben gilt nicht! Informationen gesammelt. In Homer und am Kasilof sind Silberlachse gesichtet worden. Erstaunlich, da diese Runs eigentlich seit August vorbei sein sollten...also dahin?

Dann kam aber ein Gast und erzaehlte von seiner Bootsfahrt in der Resurrection Bay vor Seward und dass es mindestens 15 Orcas gesehen haette. Wir haben 1+1 zusammengezaehlt. Orcas = Futterfisch = Silberlachse. Plan war gefasst. Es ging nach Seward.

Da der Tiedenhoechststand erst um 15:00 Uhr war konnten wir den Tag gemuetlich angehen und die 75Meilen nach Seward geniessen. 




_
Der Seward Highway (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_




_
Der Kenai Lake (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_




_
Der Kenai Lake (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_

Da wir viel zu frueh dort waren, haben wir kurzerhand beschlossen noch einen kleinen Ausflug zum Exit Glacier zu machen. Dieser Gletscher ist gut zu erreichen und bei diesem tollen Wertter Heute ein willkommener Ausflug




_
Der Exit Glacier (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_




_
Der Exit Glacier (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_




_
Der Exit Glacier (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_




_
Der Exit Glacier (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_

Die Zeit war um. Wir sind ja nicht zum Spass hier. Also gings los ans Meer. Genauer gesagt an den Einfluss vom Lowell Creek in die Resurrection Bay, ca 1km hinter Seward. Hier stuerzt ein Wasserfall direkt ins Meer (bei Flut). Bei Ebbe schlaengelt sich ein kleiner Fluss ca. 30m ins Meer. Bei ablaufendem Wasser sollen hier die Silberlache einen Aufstiegsweg suchen.




_
Der Lowell Creek (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_ 




_
Meine Allround Combo  (c)lachs-angeln-alaska.de_

Wir kamen kurz nach Wasser-Hoechststand in Seward an. Der Lowell Creek begann sich zu formen und das Meerwasser trug den Geruch des Suesswasser in die weite Bucht hinaus. Wir blinkerten, fischten auf Grund und beobachteten mit unseren high-tech Pol-Brillen das Wasser. Nichts, keine Schuppe lies sich blicken oder dachte irgendwie daran sich fuer unseren Koeder zu interessieren...:c

Oben auf der Bruecke beobachtete uns ein alter Eskimo, aehh First-Nation natuerlich, wie es hier politisch korrekt heisst. Nach einiger Zeit deutete er in Wasser. Wir sahen nichts...doch da ein Schatten...und da ein Zweiter! Sie waren da! Einfach an unseren Lachseiern und Heringsfetzen vorbei geschwommen um zu versuchen den bloeden Bach hinauf zukommen...

Wir haben kurzerhand auf Blinker umgestellt und...jippieh einen auf More Silda (danke Karsten fuer den Tipp) und einen auf Vibrax Spinner...wir haben sie froehlich Abendessen getauft.

Und es geht doch. Einfach ist es nicht, aber es geht.:vik:

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Karstein (30. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

JipJip - echt wieder der Möre Silda???? Genial!!! :m #6 Welche Größe, 18 oder 21 Grämmer? Silber mit rot?

Ich muss mir echt noch 50-100 Stück kaufen, falls die Schmiede bankrott geht (was alleine bei meinen Käufen nicht denkbar ist)! 

Suuuper, freue mich für euch, dass es kein Schneidertag blieb! Traumhafte Bilder und Eindrücke wieder einmal, sage mal hier dankbar "Thanx a lot!" ihr Zwei!

Toitoi für morgen auf dem Pazifik!


----------



## Sockeye (30. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*



Karstein schrieb:


> JipJip - echt wieder der Möre Silda???? Genial!!! :m #6 Welche Größe, 18 oder 21 Grämmer? Silber mit rot?



Nee, 32 Gramm Silber Blau.

Der Vibrax war fluo Gruen.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Dorsch1 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Langer...dat iss ja schon seelische Grausamkeit wat du hier tust.:c|splat2:


----------



## Sockeye (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Ich bin jetzt oefters angemailt worden, was so eine Reise denn kostet...

Das ist natuerlich nicht so pauschal zu beantworten, da das ja keine Pauschalreise ist. 

Wenn man im Voraus alles buchen will und nichts dem Zufall oder den sich gerade bietenden Moeglichkeiten ueberlassen will, fallen folgende ca Kosten fuer 7 Tage Hauptsaison an:

Flug 1.300,-
Mietwagen 1000.-
7x Uebernachtung mit Fruestueck in der Soldotna Lodge
+ taeglich Charter (Meer / Lachs) 2500,-
Essen 400,-
Sprit 200,-
Fisch zert. + Transport 100,-
Diverses 200,-
Summa Sumarum also ca. 5.500,- Euronen

So viel Kohle hab ich leider nicht uebrig.

Bei uns sah es ungefaehr so aus (14 Tage Nachsaison):

Flug, kurzfristig gebucht 700,-
Mietwagen Anteil 200,-
Unterkunft Privat 0,-
Sprit Anteil 100,-
Essen 300,-
Charter (wenn freie Plaetze 4x) 500,-
Fisch zert + Transport 100,-
Diverses 200,-
Macht ca. 2000,-

Im Prinzip koennte man im September eine guenstige Unterkunft fuer 700,- fuer 14 Tage dazurechen und man koennte sowas fuer knapp 2700,- bewerkstelligen.

Als reinen Angelurlaub jedoch wuerde ich empfehlen maximal eine Woche zu bleiben, da man dann schon eh mehr Fisch gefangen hat als man essen bzw. mitnehmen kann.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Helis wir kommen!!*

Hallo Boardies,

Ich habe das Vorgehen zur Fischeinfuhr aus nicht-EU Staten in folgenden Thread geschrieben: (Fischeinfuhr USA)

VG
Sockeye


----------

